# A new variety of concolor published



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2017)

Are own Mr. Canh involved http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5926ce3412981/Paphiopedilum_concolor_var_trungkienii.pdf


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ksriramkumar (May 25, 2017)

Interesting. Finally it turned out to be a variety of concolor. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2017)

I started to read it and said, "allright, it's in English"...:viking:


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (May 25, 2017)

Unfortunately I get an error when I click on the link to the document. 

Where was the article published? 

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## naoki (May 25, 2017)

There is a small English section, Eric.
Rob, it's in Die Orchidee 3(8): 51-57


----------



## fibre (May 25, 2017)

-> pdf


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2017)

I hope this becomes available here!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2017)

thank you for posting the article


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 25, 2017)

Congrats once again Mr. Canh. I remember when you posted a photo of this here on ST. Interesting variety, and interesting how variable P. concolor is. It's a neat species.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (May 26, 2017)

naoki said:


> There is a small English section, Eric.
> Rob, it's in Die Orchidee 3(8): 51-57



Thanks. I'll check out their web site.

Rob


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 26, 2017)

Just have to comment... How cool is it the we got to see and discuss this taxon long before it was published?


----------



## Don I (May 26, 2017)

Very cool.
Don


----------

